# How many CO2 bubbles per sec?



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

A 1.0 drop in pH would be a good target.
I would go nuts counting bubbles.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Put some tank water into a cup and let it sit for 24hrs. Test its pH. You want your tank pH to be about 1.0 point lower around the time your lights are turning on. 

BPS is a terrible measure between different tanks. It's more of a rough visual gauge for when you make adjustments with your needle valve.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I just got a pressurised CO2 system with drop checker and in-tank ceramic diffuser. The tank is 30L/8Gallons so bubble count should be tiny I'm assuming. What should I be aiming for? One website said 0.3bps and another said 6 bubbles per minute. 1 bubble per second per 10 gallons? There is so much conflicting info!
> KH: 8
> PH: 7.1
> Current CO2 ppm (before adding pressurised system): 15ppm
> ...


It all depends how well you can diffuse the CO2 into the water, you could be running 1000 bps, but if you only diffuse them at .001 bps its equivalent to getting 100% diffusion @ 1bps.

In my 5.5 gallon with a ceramic diffuser I'm running about 80% diffusion @ 1bps, my drop checker never really turns green so I should be running more, but I'm at a perfect balance of light/CO2/ferts as is so I have no motive to add ,increase my bps. Start @ 1bps, and move up to 1.5 - 2.0 - 2.5 etc. until you reach your balance.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

There's no exact number. Every tank is different. Just inch it up slighly until you get to around 30ppm. You already have 15ppm without adding co2? Also usually a 1.0 PH drop is good to aim for.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Get yourself a drop checker and start out slow. Bubbles per second is not a measurement that can reliably be translated between different set-ups. You can, however, use it on your own system as a reference point when making adjustments.


----------

